# whos going to Norwich on the 28th?



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ive just been speaking to nige and im going in convoy with him to the show,just wondered who else was going?

OPEN REPTILE FAIR (no membership required)
TO BE HELD SUN. 28th OF OCTOBER 2007
HELLESDON HIGH SCHOOL, MIDDLETONS LANE, 
NORWICH NR6 5SB (nr Airport)
OPEN FROM 11am ‘TILL 4pm.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Never been to Norwich rep show.

What is likely to be on sale snake wise, what breeders are going.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

time for me to get the map out i think :lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Never been to Norwich rep show.
> 
> ...


Ive never been to the norwich one before, but i know some others from here have, Im sure i read somewhere about 70 tables or something??


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd really like to as it's an open one, but I think it's a bit too far  May try really hard though.. if I could get a train nearby I would..

Am going to Rodbaston but i think it's still members only which is always a pain.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I'd really like to as it's an open one, but I think it's a bit too far  May try really hard though.. if I could get a train nearby I would..
> 
> Am going to Rodbaston but i think it's still members only which is always a pain.


 
yeah, its the other way for me, its one of the easier ones to get to(still 2hrs i think), well it'll be nice to meet ya if you do:no1:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm stuffed stuck at work til 6th November...............oh well maybe next year.....


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Yay im going (tis only up the road from me lol).
Be good to meet you at last caveman: victory:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I might have a drive up there. I've gotta decide and book it off work first i guess.


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

yep me an dean should be going helping a friend out on his tables


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Hm, it's apparently 105 miles from me.
Is there decent parking around the place?
Otherwise might get a train


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Trice said:


> Hm, it's apparently 105 miles from me.
> Is there decent parking around the place?
> Otherwise might get a train[/quote
> prolly loads of parking, well there always used to but they have just been and built an extention to the school (last year) so not sure now. Train is quite a way off.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

butter morph said:


> Yay im going (tis only up the road from me lol).
> Be good to meet you at last caveman: victory:


yeah likewise dude:no1:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> yeah likewise dude:no1:


Watch it! captaincaveman is like T-bo! says he'll come say hi! but doesn't get allowed out!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Trice said:


> Watch it! captaincaveman is like T-bo! says he'll come say hi! but doesn't get allowed out!


 
:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: the missus is coming to, to make sure i dont spend too much:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: the missus is coming to, to make sure i dont spend too much:lol2:


Lol. Cool. If i go i get to meet her too!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: the missus is coming to, to make sure i dont spend too much:lol2:


shes coming to keep my company while you watch my tables :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

rory and i will be there.. me looking slightly frayed round the edges i would think tho lol... my entire collection is moving 200 miles this weekend.. and i am left with 6-8 weeks of commuting weekly from lincs to dorset.. and sleeping under my office desk in dorset as i won't be going back to the dorset house again once my animals are out of there.. (thank god!)

i will therefore, be the one with the HUGE black bags under my eyes.. and the "temporarily part time homeless" look .. 

still.. be nice to have a day out..

N


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> shes coming to keep my company while you watch my tables :lol2:


Lol can i watch your tables? i might dissappear a few times.



Nerys said:


> rory and i will be there.. me looking slightly frayed round the edges i would think tho lol... my entire collection is moving 200 miles this weekend.. and i am left with 6-8 weeks of commuting weekly from lincs to dorset.. and sleeping under my office desk in dorset as i won't be going back to the dorset house again once my animals are out of there.. (thank god!)
> 
> i will therefore, be the one with the HUGE black bags under my eyes.. and the "temporarily part time homeless" look ..
> 
> ...


 
Aww. i'll make sure i'll keep my distance, don't want my head bitten off


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, too tired for biting things... well unless they are rorys.. 

N


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Nerys said:


> lol, too tired for biting things... well unless they are rorys..
> 
> N


Lol ok then. I'll make sure to come along and poke your nose.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I checked the route out of interest.. and it's 5.5 hours each way for me! An extra hour and that's the journey time of hamm... guess that's definitely me out for this one.

Why is Cardiff so far away from just about everything? :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ME AND GRAHAM WILL BE GOIGN HE AT NI THERE I ONLY A TRAIN AWAY :d


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

will definately try make it to this one...always been a good show with good variety


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

rankindude2 said:


> will definately try make it to this one...always been a good show with good variety



yay!! lol  look forward to going, basildon was my first and i love it!!


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

just down the road from me so I will hopefully be going. don't think I will be buying anything but it will be nice to have a look, I havn't been for several years.


----------



## lottus321 (Oct 16, 2007)

Whats the prices like at these shows? Is it worth going to buy or to have a look?


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

i will def be there, will be good to meet some of you  i'll probably be the the only one there with bright red hair so easy to spot :grin1:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

yup yup ill be there

never been to this one

is it big?? lol
:grin1:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

monitorfan666 said:


> yup yup ill be there
> 
> never been to this one
> 
> ...


ive never been to this one either, so im unsure:no1:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

only a four hour drive, dont think im going to this one, will just have to wait till rodbaston


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

im going
See you there everyone whos going, especially paul, nige and jay hopefully :smile:


----------



## titch 1987 (Sep 24, 2007)

i mite be goin got to ask the missis but shes at work so ill find out l8a


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

E.Crassus said:


> im going
> See you there everyone whos going, especially paul, nige and jay hopefully :smile:


yeah i hve a couple of tabkes


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

will there be torts?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

drummerkid1993 said:


> will there be torts?


last time i went there was the odd few, but not masses of them that time.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

As with Rodbaston, collections from Norwich can be made for delivery in the UK, just send me a pm if interested: victory:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

woo hoo, i'll be there, should be on a table so come say hi :lol2:


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

Only 40 minutes from me so i'll be there.

Bit of a bummer that there is no Shop tables, only private allowed apparently. Was looking forward to seeing Reptile Crazy and Norwich Reptile Company there. :-x


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

traders are just not allowed to sell livestock, they should still be able to sell dry goods and livefoods.

its part of how they are allowed to have them, shows that is, as they are for the private breeders to sell surplas young on.

N


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hopeing to find mack snows!!!!
and maybe a corn snkae, still not sure yet though...
excietd though!!!


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

we will be there, keep an eye out for the CTO reptiles banner


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

i wll be there yay collecting a wd we are rehoming an will be looking for a royal but will also be working on a table with a friend (his table)


----------

